# Road Feeders



## RSchneider (Dec 17, 2011)

I am interested in getting a road feeder and would like to get feedback about experiences with various ones. For instance All Seasons Hercules, Texas Hunter, Venado, etc. I am wondering how wide the broadcast pattern is and how much corn they put out. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We have and really like the Hercules 100# feeder. We have it on a Polaris Ranger and with the Eliminator spin plate it's a great feeder.

It puts out a lot of corn when it throws, how much depends on how long you hold the throw. The spread I would estimate at about 15' maybe more.

TH


----------



## Snorkle (Oct 22, 2007)

I have owned a Venado and a All Seasons and they worked great. My son has a Texas Hunter and it works fine, but the design is weak. 3 of the 4 bolts that hold the feeder to the frame have broke off.


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a spin tech, its a lot like the Texas hunter, Its pretty weak as well. I cut the plate off the mounting bracket and welded a much wider one one there, I also added backing straps to help it hold up.

My only complaint is that it puts out a lot of corn, I know thats what its supposed to do, but if you are like me and have mulitple hunters to drop off there won't be any left by the time you get to your stand.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

I have had no issues with my 100# Foreverlast. Dad has an All Seasons and they both do the same job.


----------



## RSchneider (Dec 17, 2011)

Good info guys. Thanks for taking the time to respond. I want a feeder that is well built and will last. I expect things like motors to wear out but I want the unit to be structurely sound. I would prefer one that doesn't put corn out too fast or too wide also. Again thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I use a 5 gallon bucket with a 3/4" hole punched in the bottom of it. It didn't cost me anything... the downside is that I have to refill it often. Other than that, it works...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> the downside is that I have to refill it often.


You fire your helper? 

TH


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Lamco feeder 50# or 100#. You will never buy another road feeder! 50# in picture


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

My Spincast has lasted me 10 years and I've replaced the motor once. It is the same construction as the Foreverlast. This feeder has an adjustable gate for the downspout and you can choke it off so that you don't drop so much corn. If the corn has any stubble in it (and the gate is closed too much) it will clog. I usually use my fully open and just pulse the motor so it doesn't feed so much.

I recently bought another Foreverlast 50# that I use on my everyday truck. Obviously I have to fill it more but no big deal...I usually spread a whole 50# bag/hunt. Oh...although a few kernels will fly outside a little bit, the spread is no wider than the width of a two track sendero.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We sell both the Everlast & SpinTech feeder at Big Country Outdoors & I've personally used both of them. I like the price of the Everlast but after 1 weekend of use I quickly realized you get what you pay for. The Everlast uses a sliding bracket to control the flow of corn. The problem is if you open it just slightly to control the trickle it will clog immediately & you've got to constantly stop & fix. Even opening it up 1/2 way or 3/4's will result in a clog. The only solution is to open up all the way & run 50mph hour while slinging out the corn. It dumps out way to quick & can empty the feeder rapidly. For me I didn't like all the extra work along with starting & stopping the corn as I went down a long sendaro.

Last year we brought on SpinTech Feeders & couldn't be happier. The spin plat will suck back up & not allow any corn to dribble out as you travel around the ranch. The only draw back is it's a little more expensive & when the feeder gets really low there isn't enough weight on the plate while it's spinning to continue to throw out corn. You've got to stop the motor & then engage again. It's not the end of the world to do this but it's just one of those things you've got to go through.

Bottom line is we sell both, the economical & the "industrial". The decision is up to you on either way you wish to go. If you want to save some greenback go with the Everlast knowing it's a little more work. However if you want to eliminate all extra efforts I highly suggest the SpinTech. If you're in the West side of Houston swing by & I'll show you both. We also extend some pretty good deals for 2coolers so give us a shout if you're interested.

*Merry Christmas 2coolers!!!!*

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

50# Foreverlast Feeders at Academy last week for $69.00. Worth checking to see if it's still on sale


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Deriso said:


> I have a spin tech, its a lot like the Texas hunter, Its pretty weak as well. I cut the plate off the mounting bracket and welded a much wider one one there, I also added backing straps to help it hold up.
> 
> My only complaint is that it puts out a lot of corn, I know thats what its supposed to do, but if you are like me and have mulitple hunters to drop off there won't be any left by the time you get to your stand.


the way to fix that is put a spacer in there when the basket drops it won't fully come down.. I've got a 1/2" clear vinyl tubing cut in place.. this way i throw milo too then take it out for the deer corn.. easy fix...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

all-seasons the way to go,, We've got 4-190#'s and 1-50# that have had no problems..


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I know what you are saying.

I should cut some tubing about 2 inches long, the split it half and put it over the shaft?


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Deriso said:


> I think I know what you are saying.
> 
> I should cut some tubing about 2 inches long, the split it half and put it over the shaft?


yep yep thats the way... depending on how far you need it to drop you shouldn't have to be 2" i wouldn't imagine, but yea you get the point... it's cheap enough to replace too which I like.. :biggrin:


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm all about cheap! Lol thanks for the info


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I was at Academy yesterday and the Foreverlast feeders are not on sale anymore. $99


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I've used the foreverlast from Academy 2 years, i modified mine by putting a latch on the feed tray to keep it half way open, it throw less corn farther this way.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I have the Everlast, works great. I just use it to corn the road around my buddies blinds to pull the goats and cows to them. They think I get up early because I'm a hard core hunter


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Lamco and All Seasons for sure!!! i really like the Lamco low Profile for being able to still open your tailgate without having to remove the feeder!!!


----------

